# Milk, is it ok to give?



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

So the puppies mom died a couple of days ago (not sure of the cause exactly). The mother had 9 puppies 2 died at birth and I took 2 cause the owner of the mother couldn't take care of 7. They are 4 weeks and 2 days old. They get to see their father (my dog) a few times a day and I must say I did not expect the father to accept the 2 puppies at all. He is quite gentle with them.

Anyways I took the little guys to the vet yesterday and they were fine. The doc said I should not feed them any kind of milk or yogurt. Really? But they are so young. I was planning to give them goats milk but I wanna make sure if that is ok or not.

Other than that they eat well.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

At this age, I think they should still be getting puppy formula? I'm not sure cow products are the best substitute. That's just what I've heard though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Mom used to ween puppies at 4 weeks to gruel made with goats milk and dog food. I think they have milk substitute you could use as well. 

In think she soaked the food in water and boiled it before mixing it with milk.

David Winners


----------



## willoglen (Aug 4, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Mom used to ween puppies at 4 weeks to gruel made with goats milk and dog food.


This is the way I weaned my puppies (bred conformation Shelties for over 20 years). I ground the puppy/dog food in the blender for easy mixing and added warm (about 100 F) goat's milk. The commercial canine milk replacers did have a reputation of creating eye problems, but I don't know if it was actually true, or if it was, if the formulas have been changed.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I have always given mine goats milk, still do sometimes, however being so young they may require special puppy milk formula you can buy from pet shops


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not sure how it is in Arabia, but here, usually when we say "milk" we mean cows' milk. Cows' milk can cause your pups to get diarrhea and that can dehydrate puppies this age at an alarming rate. 

Goats milk is a better option. 

I let my pups drink off the mom up to eight weeks, but at 3-4 weeks I start giving them kibble mixed with hot water (let it cool to luke warm) several times a day. But as they are drinking from the dam, they are still getting milk.


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you guys for the help, i'll go with goats milk.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

